# TilsonTurf 2022 Lawn Journal



## tilsonturf (Aug 19, 2019)

2022 is shaping up to be a busy year in the lawn. Green up has really picked up in the last week. I did a light dethatch and enjoyed the first mow this past weekend.


----------

